# is this a good light?



## Riona (Sep 22, 2008)

I asked in the newbie forum(and a few other forums ) and no one responded, so maybe someone here knows?

I have a normal 20 gallon tank that is 24" long and is tall, and I want to plant it and use excel in it, but I don't know how much light to get. I found one at big als http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...4/cl0/coralifefwt5aqualightdoublestriplight24 that I can afford and it isn't too bad looking but it only has one reflector. Or I could get the 30" one(a BIT more light) and set it crooked over the top of my tank. OR I've got a 29 gallon with my goldfish that has lower light plants(java fern that I don't like, anubias, hornwort and bolbitis that is being covered in algae for something that is my fault and I am trying to get a sword to grow in a pot, but it keeps getting unrooted, so I think I'm just going to put it in a flower pot on my window and try something else in the flower pot in the tank and I tried to grow some lily bulbs, but they never grew,) and if the 30" light would be enough for those ones, I could keep my 65 watt pc light(on the goldfish tank!) on my 20 gallon tank. I just don't know if that is too much light to only use excel though.

I really want to order my lights soon if I can get one of those since they have the best price on test kits, and I'm in dire need of some of those, but I don't want to make an order JUST for them if I'm going to have to get a new light soon too. Any help


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Try ahsupply.com
these are awesome lights, if you don't mind a little assembly. Kim (owner) is VERY helpful.
a 20 gallon LONG is a great tank for plants since it's not very deep- you have a 20 tall, right?
good luck


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You need a fixture that is 24" long. The two you posted are 30" & 48" which is too long. In order to keep your tank low tech, tou will need to keep it between 1.5-2wpg. So any where between 30-40 watts of light will work for your needs. I would try to get closer to 2 wpg due to the height of the tank.


----------



## Riona (Sep 22, 2008)

So the 24" one(the one I linked) would work since it is nearly 30 watts then? Even if it does only have one reflector?

I'll look at ahsupply too


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Jul 9, 2008)

That Coralife one should be just fine for you, people use the 2x18w on 29G tanks and it works good, so that one should be fine.

This one would be better IMO but it may be too much light.
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...urrentusanovaextreme242x24wt510000kfreshwater

You can raise it off the tank a couple inches to reduce intensity.


----------



## Rockylou (Nov 5, 2008)

SpeedEuphoria,

I just put a Coralife compact fluorescent fixture on my tank, and the effect is beautiful. The light is very clear and sparkling.

Didn't try T5's, though.


----------

